# filing deadline 15april



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning..My daughter just mailed tax return from Spain. 30 days ahead of the April15 deadline. The $300 tax due will be wired today. Is there anything else we could do should the delivery take over a month? with what,s going on,. at the post had no idea
how long it,ll take....didn,t dare to file electronically as it would have been the first time.
Thanks so much


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

sorry.....we,re repeating message sent yesterday. Sorry for error.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem - they've already announced a 90 day delay in the "deadline."


----------

